# Beginner's ignorance



## P2BAW (Jul 9, 2016)

Howdy all! Im new to the forum, but I've been reading a while and figured now was a good time to join yalls ranks.

Im looking at getting started on fly fishing. Does anyone have some common mistakes to avoid or advice specific to the Coastal Bend? Also, how much should I be budgeting for a decent starting get up?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Get ready for some divergent ideas about this. I have a few TFO rods and like them. I think their top end rods are maybe a little north of $300 and it goes down from there. I've heard from an experienced fly caster that the echo base is a good Rod and comes in at just under $100. I have a cabelas CGR 7-8wt and that is regularly offered for $65. I love that little fiberglass rod, but realize it isn't for everyone. 

Reels, I don't have any that cost over $150 or so. I'm not regularly going after Tarpon, bonefish, or any meaty speedy stuff beyond jacks and redfish. 

You will get input that you buy once (quality) you cry once. This is true, but with caveats. One is that even if you spend $900 on a rod it doesn't mean you will like the action or be able to cast it well. Some rods are really only for the very best casters and don't do well with any one else. I guess if you don't like it you can sell it, but I don't think you will get what you paid for it. High quality expensive reels must shine with really high quality fish. Never has one of my sub $150 reels let me down on reds to 10 pounds or a jack or two. The last thing about having good quality but relatively inexpensive gear is that I'm not always trying to baby it or worrying about replacing it should it fall overboard or something. This just a perspective from one person and you will get others that give insight that will be helpful. 

I really like the 7 or 8 wt. for general inshore Texas stuff. I have a ten weight and that gets used on the rare nearshore tarpon and others boat cruising or maybe a jetty. I don't really want to sling the ten weight all day. Maybe a 6 wt is enough. People do 5wts on the coast. I don't think they ever put any weights on their flies or ever fish in wind or they are just freaky good with the long Rod.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I would start with something like the TFO BVK in a 7 wt with one of the Sage reels. if you want to go up another level, Sage entry level rod ( Approach series $350) paired with a Ross Cimarron II reel ($190)you would have a wonderful made in USA setup. But be careful, buying fly gear is like a hit of crack, next thing you know you'll have a whole room full of rods and reels...


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't spend too much on a rod until you learn to cast and can tell what works for you. Check Ebay for a decent TFO, Echo, St. Croix or Redington.

I would go with an 8wt over a 7wt, because, if nothing else, the wind on the coast.

Sign up for casting lessons! It's money well spent. 

Find an experienced saltwater fly fisherman and fish with him/her a few time. Watch and learn. 

Join a club or group of fly fishermen. Most fly guys are very willing to share their knowledge (though perhaps not their secret spots!  ).


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Worm Drowner said:


> Don't spend too much on a rod until you learn to cast and can tell what works for you. Check Ebay for a decent TFO, Echo, St. Croix or Redington.
> 
> I would go with an 8wt over a 7wt, because, if nothing else, the wind on the coast.
> 
> ...


Perfect post......X 2 here. BTW, where ae you located? (north, central, south)

Oh.....and if you get casting lessons from an outfit that has tackle you can use, all the better. (Orvis at least used to do this) I would suggest trying to learn (on land) with a 9 wt. Then when you get on the water with your 8, you might find the resistance a little more similar. IMO there is no harm in practicing with a heavier rod and may even be beneficial in the long run.


----------



## P2BAW (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone! 

So looks like a good rod/reel combo is probably in the $300-$400 starting range with a safe bet of another $50 or so on flys? I'm in Corpus Christi, anyone know of some good lessons in this area? What do those run?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

$300 to $400 is probably a good range for planning purposes...might need more if you include a quality line, which I would recommend. Maybe something like 75% of the $400 on a rod, 15% on a reel and another 15% on line/backing (puts it a little over $400, ). 

My rationale would be for most of our coastal fishing, the reel doesn't have to be anything special and you can always upgrade later if needed....but its important to get a rod that will work for you and a quality line that really enables your casting. 

Common mistakes....don't know how common this might be, but spending a lot of your budget on a reel is a mistake, IMO. Make you own leaders and just get a few key flies to start out...if some clousers aren't on your list, add them.

Go fishing...nothing beats time on the water


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Another common mistake I would say is take casting lessons early on. If I could go back and do things over again that would be the number one thing I'd do. I self taught myself to cast through youtube videos and it is functional for the most part. Now that I'm more into honing my craft and wanting to be able to cast far in lots of variable conditions, I'm having to go back and try to break a lot of bad habits I've developed over the years. Habits I probably could've limited had I had someone watch my cast and diagnose my inefficiencies early. The next thing I'd do is spend as much time on the water as possible. Failures, missed shots and dub flubs will come often at first. Don't get discouraged by the failures. Instead, use them to direct the way you practice. For example, when I first started fishing I missed shots at tons of redfish bc a lot of the time I'd fish dirty water and sometimes wouldn't see the fish until they were within 20ft of me. Problem was, I mostly practiced casts in the 40-60ft range and not quick short shots. So chalking up that failure I started practicing really quick short accurate shots and my hook up ratio improved. Let your mistakes dictate your practice scenarios. 

If you're in Corpus make the drive to Swan Point Outfitters in Rockport. The guys there will help you out with everything. They can hook you up with an instructor but will probably give you enough pointers in the store to get you going. In my experience, those guys are more than willing to help even if you're not planning on buying your gear from them.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Here is a really good deal for what you need.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1976898


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm a die hard TFO fan, not because of the cost (which is a nice plus) but due to how the rods cast and perform for me. Last week, I was in upper northern Ontario fly fishing for pike. The lodge is sponsored by a well known rod company, and I was happy to compare those rods with my TFO BVK 8 and 9 wts. By the end of the week, I sold the 3 BVKs I brought with me to the lodge guides. They can't carry them on the boat, but they can certainly fish them on their off time.

I also spoke with the lodge manager about the rod, warranty cost etc. He was very impressed, especially after watching the video of how the rods handled multiple 40" pike.

I offer that up as an opinion that you don't have to spend $900 on a rod. I have, and unfortunately, they sit in the rod rack depreciating.

You also don't need an expensive reel to start, TFO, Ross and imho Orvis is starting to compete with their reels. Spend some time with casting lessons and after awhile, you'll determine what rod(s) fit your casting stroke best. 

Experiment with line as well, I'm not a fan of some the heavier lines out today. I'll take a bonefish taper anyday. Some rods cast better with specific lines. 

Man, have fun! it s great way to fish!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

boomer21 said:


> I'm a die hard TFO fan, not because of the cost (which is a nice plus) but due to how the rods cast and perform for me. Last week, I was in upper northern Ontario fly fishing for pike. The lodge is sponsored by a well known rod company, and I was happy to compare those rods with my TFO BVK 8 and 9 wts. By the end of the week, I sold the 3 BVKs I brought with me to the lodge guides. They can't carry them on the boat, but they can certainly fish them on their off time.
> 
> I also spoke with the lodge manager about the rod, warranty cost etc. He was very impressed, especially after watching the video of how the rods handled multiple 40" pike.
> 
> ...


Great post! I love fly fishing. Line is huge.


----------

